# pls ID this bug txs



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

test


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

not showing picture


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)




----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

google image, hmmm looks like an earwig ?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fancy! How big?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

we call it a "scorpion" in my area - the tail pinchers can leave a painful pinch.
(not to be confused with the "real" scorpion with the single barb on its tail which is way more painful)..


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ours are just little things. I've never been pinched.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@ajaye as others have noted, that's an earwig. They don't generally hurt anything, though people love to make up looney stories about them. 

They live outside; if you start finding a lot of them in your house, you might have a "leak" in a wall to the outside somewhere.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> we call it a "scorpion" in my area - the tail pinchers can leave a painful pinch.
> (not to be confused with the "real" scorpion with the single barb on its tail which is way more painful)..


That's a very very important distinction. Someone ought to slap whoever called earwigs scorpions. 

Earwigs are non-poisonous insects; scorpions are poisonous, sometimes lethal, relatives of spiders. 

Ommph, damn these soapboxes get kinda rickety sometimes . . . . 

Scorpions are fascinating, too. One thing is that they glow under UV, which, when this was discovered, people hauled black lights into habitat and found them EVERYWHERE. Dang. (I did it once, couldn't believe it. Even in hard-core suburbia in Riverside, right by UCR.)


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

I think I found 2 in my bedroom (top floor), looks like one got squashed
my daughter saw a "roach" downstairs about 3-4 weeks ago, I think she saw that
def my wife has had problems in her washroom (top floor) flooded several times even caused damage to the ceiling below her shower
not sure how a top floor can cause this as you'd assume ground floor
but as said 2 vents behind my bed, I guess they all lead to somewhere maybe the wifes washroom


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

we have also noticed smells in the house (upstairs) similar to sewer gas, very faint, just assumed it was all the washrooms upstairs joinging via the vents add causing the smell I have read that these things can cause a smell ?
is what were smelling, or maybe something rotting ? also having water hammer/groaning type sounds upstairs for quite a while, some type of damage going on


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

confirmed what my daughter saw (showed her a picture) was an earwig, so 3, 2 upstairs 1 downstairs, commonality in "upstairs" bedroom is air duct. but I'm guessing


----------



## toyhardy1929 (8 mo ago)

Bed bugs stink


----------

